# eheim 2217 for 60 gal?



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I am considering buying a lightly used eheim filter (2217) for my aquarium for $100.. I've seen the smaller ones in stores for this same price or more so I'm thinking I should go for it. Is it a good deal? Will this filter be okay for a 60 gal, even though its big I figure bigger is better right... or will it create too much of a current for a planted tank?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a 2213 on my 33 Gal. It does just fine. I would assume a 2217 on a 60 Gal would be about the same.


----------

